# HELP...baby bug bites



## birthmommom (Apr 25, 2004)

so my dh has had the baby bug for awhile and sometimes i feel like ti but most of the time I know it is not a good time. I don't think we can afford it and now the bug bites. Maybe b/c there are lots of ppl around me who are having babies and pregnant or b/c my baby is about to turn 2.

How to ward off the bug longer...any ideas?


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

This might be a horrible idea but I have to wait until august before I TTC (august is our wedding) and while waiting I am reading every book I can find about pregnancy and childbirth and raising children so that when the time comes I will have all the info!

Sometimes I find that this does the opposite of warding off the baby bug by making me want it even more, but on the other hand sometimes I am thankful that I have so much time to prepare!

Let's hope it doesn't take too long to conceive when the time comes though, otherwise I might be over-prepared!


----------



## cocobean (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm definetly in the same boat. We are having huge money issues right now, but I want another baby SOOOO bad! I agree maybe trying reading up on things to kind of curb your urge for a little while. But you can't really wait until you can afford a child because then you will never have another one!


----------



## birthmommom (Apr 25, 2004)

cocobean
you are so right and I have heard that so many times though it doesn't make it easier. There has got to be a way to have a healthy birth and baby without insurance, huge costs, or using medicaid...just have to find them.


----------



## mommymcnair6 (May 21, 2008)

I had to chime in and say that I have the baby-bite bug, too : ) My babe is only 10 months old, but I SO want another baby. Hubby is all for it, too, but the bf thing is putting the brakes on my fertility. Guess I will have to be a little more patient since I am not willing to wean her yet . . . But I sure would love to be pg by fall!


----------

